# Squirrel Success



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

The sun was starting to set as I was biking home from work... I travel along a trail in the woods. I saw the silhouette of this little guy on a branch. She was positioned perfectly and her head was clearly seen against the backdrop of the sky. I grabbed my Hathcock from my man purse, loaded a 10mm lead ball and shot... hit her head and she dropped like a rock.

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 10mm lead

Bands: 20mm to 25mm cut at 9''

Pouch: SuperSure

Distance: 30ft (approx.)

I portioned her up and in the freezer she went. I plan on making a stew with this one. I just have to get a few more this weekend. 

Sorry for the pic not being the best, by the time I got home... it was too dark to have a decent pic.

View attachment 42329


Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting mate.

Gotta luv that Hathcock & TTF with decent lead shot, also.

Best of luck for the weekend and more for the stew.

Cheers Allan


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Great shot CM!!*


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shot.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome I can't wait till i finish my hunting safety course so that I can get out and knock a few dead.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah the things one has to do to simply hunt.

I guess it must be a rule or law or something in Ottawa Canada, says he having checked out your profile page ndspecial.

Not even Australia is that nanny yet, they just Ban slingshots, on a state by state basis.

So I retired to Thailand, nanana.....got remarried, lived happily ever after, will eventually die, get Military Funeral, even though I am NOT Peter Allen, and do not Still Call Australia Home.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah but once i got it i'm pretty much set for north america. So it's really not a problem.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Enjoy that stew ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

ndspecial said:


> Yeah but once i got it i'm pretty much set for north america. So it's really not a problem.


I absolutely have no problem with hunter safety courses and think they should be required everywhere. Today's reality is that most young people have not been taught, as I was, from a very early age to use weapons safely.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I live in Canada and took every course I can... not because I had to, I wanted to learn. 



Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ah the things one has to do to simply hunt.
> 
> I guess it must be a rule or law or something in Ottawa Canada...


If you want to hunt, it is law in Canada. However, you can dispatch for the purpose of pest control and not need any licence on your own land (unless you were using a firearm).



Charles said:


> Good shooting! Enjoy that stew ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


That's assuming I can get a few more Charles! I just found out it will be raining all weekend... so probably not.


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

awesome.

as another bike commuter, i'm jealous.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> I live in Canada and took every course I can... not because I had to, I wanted to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squirrel hunting right after a rain, or even in a light drizzle, was always good for me. The dampness made it much quieter to slip through the woods ... didn't sound like I was walking on crackers!!! Once the leaves were off the trees the little buggers were easier to spot ... but the dry leaves on the ground made it hard to stalk unless there had been some rain.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tip of hunting on a rainy day.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> I live in Canada and took every course I can... not because I had to, I wanted to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only problem is if my Girlfriends mother found out i'd be homeless. She feeds the squirrels in the backyard daily. We might have 8 regulars (squirrels) and 2 chipmunks daily. And plenty of rabbit's too. I was out one day testing out some bands and had a rabbit hop towards me :neener:, 10 ft away if that. I wanted too but I am to respectful.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice shooting buddy !


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Canada and took every course I can... not because I had to, I wanted to learn.
> ...


Did you say "feeds"!?!? This is a problem... I'd like to encourage you to kill and eat them. She will stop feeding them for sure.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Canada and took every course I can... not because I had to, I wanted to learn.
> ...


Just think shes fattening them up for a good feast for you.


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

my wife and i came to an agreement. i can kill / eat all the squirrels i want as long as she doesn't have to see the carcasses.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

RGNY said:


> my wife and i came to an agreement. i can kill / eat all the squirrels i want as long as she doesn't have to see the carcasses.


Put them on a Styrofoam tray and wrap them in plastic as if they come from the supermarket!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

